# perfect day in the timber



## country boy (Jun 10, 2008)

http://i220.photobucket.com/albums/dd71/timberguy/DSCF0636.jpgHavent posted much lately so i thought i would post a pic of my 98 chevy tracker painted in camo and my oldest daughter . She had a great day helped me carry and stack and run the lever on the splitter. The tracker I bought salvaged (rollover) replaced windsheid and windsheild frame . Every panel on it is beat up from being rolled but it gets awesome mileage and gets around in the timber great.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 11, 2008)

and a shady spot to split wood, can't beat that!


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like my idea of heaven but without dogs.


----------

